# Last of portugal



## rugbyken (May 9, 2020)

Well for this year probably before I left bought a dozen huge navel oranges this smaller one was still a little green but time for it to go boo hoo, just finished a bit of gardening a quick wash and I'll drown in juice.


----------



## Asterix (May 9, 2020)

Saw the pic and thought,oh God not another Trump thread.


----------



## Glass man (May 9, 2020)

Some of us are still VERY happily in Portugal. 
No crazy panic buying, face masks and gel in Lidl yesterday. 
Nice weather. 
We will just have stay and enjoy until we are allowed home.
Oh and less than 1/3 of the cases that there are in the UK, taking in to account a smaller population and Lockdown ended a week ago. 
For those of you not following the situation in Portugal we are now in the first of three parts of a ' State of Calamity. ' 
Above all stay safe 
Stay healthy.


----------



## jacquigem (May 9, 2020)

Interesting post Glass man hope you will continue to keep us all updated


----------



## Glass man (May 9, 2020)

Certainly, there are a few of us here. I am near Lagos. ( Cheating, we are staying in a villa, VERY cheap because they can't rent them out, it is actually cheaper than most campsites! )
We have an Italian camper family in a villa in the next road and there are several others around. All seemed to be parked up and renting. If anyone would like information please contact me.
Local doctors excellent,  when I rang up they said would you like to come this afternoon or tomorrow morning? 
Prescription cost €2.95 for 4 months which surprised me.


----------



## trevskoda (May 9, 2020)

What happens when your cash runs out when renting etc.


----------



## Glass man (May 9, 2020)

Fortunately I am not spending in the UK so should be ok.


----------



## jacquigem (May 9, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> What happens when your cash runs out when renting etc.


Maybe rob a bank ?


----------



## kensowerby (May 10, 2020)

Hi.
Would be very interested  in the details
Stay safe Ken


----------



## Pauljenny (May 10, 2020)

Glass man said:


> Some of us are still VERY happily in Portugal.
> No crazy panic buying, face masks and gel in Lidl yesterday.
> Nice weather.
> We will just have stay and enjoy until we are allowed home.
> ...


We are nestled down, east of Faro. 
Never felt safer.
We had the last orange from our single tree..
I know how you feel, Ken... 
It was like eating a bowl of liquid sunshine... And sadly, like saying goodbye to an old pet.. We'd watched it grow and ripen.
We'll just have to wait for 6 months until the pomegranates ripen.
You could be on your way back down, by then.


----------



## rugbyken (May 10, 2020)

Oh I do hope so Paul would be very surprised if we are though


----------

